# is it posible not to believe now?



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

you _can_ believe. No matter if you have proof or not, you can always believe.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

preety freaky picture ha??

i totally recon its real


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

that's pretty cool.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

and to think thats the trail i ride on!! i knew there wasn't something quite right about it!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

you get wierd feelings riding on that trail im guessing


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Not sure about ghosts, but that's a very nice professionally done pic! I really liked it.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^ ha! i wish i edited this... but unfortunatly no


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i dunno, its looks edited to me. even if its not by you. I do 100% beilive in ghosts just not this particular one lol


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

What is it? The ghost of a Teletubbie?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I do believe in ghosts personally, had a few experiences in the past, but I'm always weary of believing online pics, its too easy to fake them for my liking. ;P

But on a side note, that is a lovely picture, real or not, nice photography!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes- the two scariest things in one- ghosts and teddy bears!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry Marlea, but that's an obviously photoshopped picture. Still pretty cool, though.

FWIW, I've had far too many strange experiences _not_ to believe in spirits. :wink:


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> FWIW, I've had far too many strange experiences _not_ to believe in spirits. :wink:


Ooo, ooo, do tell! :clap:

As a side note, what does "FWIW" mean? :?


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

It was just a dog shooped on to a picture, and then the layer with the dog (or whatever that is) was turned down in opacity. It's pretty easy to do.
That being said we have a ghost in our apartment. Our cats 'talk' to it all day long, staring at one spot on the wall and meowing and chattering. We have also heard strange chanting in that same spot, and my wife says she has seen a person standing right there as well.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's edited. 

But I do like the editing, though. But it's obvious to tell what's edited and what's not. 

ETA: I'm a believer in ghosts though. But You already knew that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice editing job.....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> As a side note, what does "FWIW" mean? :?


Sorry, it means _for what it's worth_. :wink:

I have far too many stories to tell at one sitting, but I'll give you a few short ones.

I was cleaning stalls where I boarded. All the horses were out, and I was the only one on the property. Smallish barn, with only 10 stalls. It was a privately owned place, not a public boarding barn.

I was in one of the stalls cleaning it, when I heard the door of the stall on the other end of the barn open, close, then footsteps walking down the barn aisleway toward me.

That particular stall door had to be propped open or it would fall shut on its own, so opening by itself wasn't something that would have occurred.

The footsteps walked past me, and out into the pasture. I didn't see anyone, just heard the sound of their feet.

Another time, I was watering the horses. There was a spigot with a hose attached at one end of the barn, and we watered the horses by dragging the hose to each stall. Typical situation.

As I was watering, I felt a tug on the hose. I figured I'd caught it on something, and tugged back without looking. Hose still felt stuck, so I looked up, and the hose was hovering above the ground about 6 inches, with a bend in it as if someone was hanging onto it. 

I said, "Will you please knock it off, I'm trying to water the horses!", and the hose fell to the ground. 

There were quite a few strange things that happened when I lived at that place, so yeah, I believe in spirits and other dimensions.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay, that must be a little creepy


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Sorry, it means _for what it's worth_. :wink:
> 
> I have far too many stories to tell at one sitting, but I'll give you a few short ones.
> 
> ...


Well looks like the hose ghost was obedient. You sound like my grandma. My dad said his house he grew up in used to be haunted, and the ghost was rattling all the pots and pans in the kitchen one night, and my grandma said "Would you shut up in there you old women, we are trying to sleep!" Cause my dad had seen it before and it was a women.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am a total believer of "The other side", I've had far too many experiences to not believe. The picture is cool, but I agree as well that it is edited.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

te he, i've been caught out, your smarter then i thaught 

these are the two photos used:

and i did the edit on gimp


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh you silly little girl lol 

So, you said you saw the photo on the net, but you actually took it and edited it. You said it is a trail you ride on, is that true? Or you just pulling our legs again lol


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Sorry, it means _for what it's worth_. :wink:
> 
> I have far too many stories to tell at one sitting, but I'll give you a few short ones.
> 
> ...


Ca-reepy!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

pintotess- your so gullable 

i dont even know if that pic is a trail 
never seen it before lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Really good editing there! Well done! 

I believe there is a ghost in my house. I hear footsteps when I'm alone, funny sounds like someone drumming their fingers on the counter top, and one time the kettle even switched on and the light went off!

You'd think I'd have been pretty scared, but I wasn't. I've suspected for a while that it was a ghost, and one night, around midnightish, maybe 1 am, I came downstairs to get a drink, and I saw a little girl standing by the window. I am an only child in my house since my brother moved out, and I don't have a sister, so I knew this was a ghost. I suddenly felt so sad for her; she must have been only 6 or 7 when she died  such a waste. 

My mom doesn't really believe, but she's starting to. She believes the little girl haunts my room, which I think is nice, so sometimes I like to talk to her, and every now and then a pen will move, or my radio will turn on, so it's kinda like she's talking back


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ghosts scare me... but my little brother had an aboriginal friend that he used to talk to at our old house 
at night he would cry because the man wouldn't get out of his room but during the day he would sit there for hours talking to him. I knew he wsant joking about this because he told me the aboriginal man had a white belly (ash) and he has never met an aboriginal before so he wouldn't of known


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah, no I didn't think it was real! lol


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I honestly would have never known it was fake if marlea warlea wouldn't have said something.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

wow  SWEET!!!

so.... WHO WANTS THEIR HORSE TO LOOK LIKE A GHOST!!


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> believe there is a ghost in my house. I hear footsteps when I'm alone, funny sounds like someone drumming their fingers on the counter top, and one time the kettle even switched on and the light went off!
> 
> You'd think I'd have been pretty scared, but I wasn't. I've suspected for a while that it was a ghost, and one night, around midnightish, maybe 1 am, I came downstairs to get a drink, and I saw a little girl standing by the window. I am an only child in my house since my brother moved out, and I don't have a sister, so I knew this was a ghost. I suddenly felt so sad for her; she must have been only 6 or 7 when she died  such a waste.
> 
> My mom doesn't really believe, but she's starting to. She believes the little girl haunts my room, which I think is nice, so sometimes I like to talk to her, and every now and then a pen will move, or my radio will turn on, so it's kinda like she's talking back


aww thats sweet


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I tried to tell you that before! How's was hers any different from mine?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lildonkey- what are you on about??


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

the SOOO WHO WANTS A GHOST HORSE?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

what do you mean?
when i said soooo who wants a ghost horse? i meant who would like me to edit their horse to make it look like a ghost.

Who were you aiming that post at?
im getting confused


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im confused as well at the momet *Puzzled look*


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

whos confusing you?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marlea wants to edit more pictures, so she asked for photos that she could edit to make look like a ghost. 

That's not that confusing guys :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Marlea Warlea said:


> te he, i've been caught out, your smarter then i thaught
> 
> these are the two photos used:
> 
> and i did the edit on gimp


I admit it, I am bothered by your attempt to deceive everyone.

(Not that anyone fell for it, but that is not the point.)


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I admit it, I am bothered by your attempt to deceive everyone.
> 
> (Not that anyone fell for it, but that is not the point.)


I think that she was just having fun. I doubt she'll decieve everyone involving something serious. I will say that she is a good liar though! I knew the picture was fake, but I honestly believed her that it was the trail that she rides on.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a pretty decent editing job. Just a bit of advice, the lines are a bit to crisp, most apparitions don't have such pronounced detail so I would try to blur it up a bit next time you try creating ghostly images.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

sure


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

You guys seem so calm when you talk about ghosts! I freak out and scream :O

Good Editing Job Marlea


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks 
and i freak out too 
i freak out when i watch a fake ghost clip on youtube!! i cant get to sleep and have to sleep on the couch


----------

